# freshports



## Neptunus (Sep 18, 2022)

Hi forum!
i want to ask if there is a GUI software  center software for freshports?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 18, 2022)

I guess you mean for `pkg`.

What about ports-mgmt/octopkg?


----------



## Neptunus (Sep 18, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> I guess you mean for `pkg`.
> 
> What about ports-mgmt/octopkg?


Yes a GUI pkg installer and remover!


----------



## Neptunus (Sep 18, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> I guess you mean for `pkg`.
> 
> What about ports-mgmt/octopkg?


Yes awesome!  It was exactly what i needed!  Thank you Alexander the great!


----------



## Neptunus (Sep 18, 2022)

You FreeBSD support is awesome! This tread is now Solved!


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 18, 2022)

Neptunus said:


> This tread is now Solved!


You can edit your first post and set the Solved prefix on the thread title.


----------

